# Keeps logging me out



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

the last couple of days, when i go to the dashboard in the driver app, it shows me the login screen, like I’m not logged in. It doesn’t do it on any other screen, let’s me go online, sends me requests and I do trips like normal. Everything works as normal except for when I want to go to the dashboard and check my rating. I go through the lengthy re-login process (enter phone number, check keep my logged in, wait for text, enter the numbers, enter driver’s license number) to access the dashboard and it works for a while. Then, eventually it will show me as logged out again and I have to go through the process from the start again. It fixes it every time, but it’s a major PITA to have to do this when I’m out driving. Is this a bug? Has someone hacked my account? Anyone else experiencing/experienced this?


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

K-pax said:


> the last couple of days, when i go to the dashboard in the driver app, it shows me the login screen, like I'm not logged in. It doesn't do it on any other screen, let's me go online, sends me requests and I do trips like normal. Everything works as normal except for when I want to go to the dashboard and check my rating. I go through the lengthy re-login process (enter phone number, check keep my logged in, wait for text, enter the numbers, enter driver's license number) to access the dashboard and it works for a while. Then, eventually it will show me as logged out again and I have to go through the process from the start again. It fixes it every time, but it's a major PITA to have to do this when I'm out driving. Is this a bug? Has someone hacked my account? Anyone else experiencing/experienced this?


This has happened to me several times recently as well. I don't enter my phone number and all that nonsense. I just close the app and try again later and it works fine. It took me a while to figure out that it was a glitch and not ME, hitting something wrong.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

This has been happening to me on the Lyft platform all day yesterday. I opened the dashboard on my desktop today and it was presented in spanish. None of my browsers have spanish regional set. I closed and opened it and it came back to normal. I had some severe problems with the application the other day and trying to contact support was impossible. It would not connect any phone calls, not even calls to passengers. Meanwhile, I'm still getting pings. Lyft support response, and this is a classic:

"Sometimes connectivity issues are not exclusively depending on our platform. You can also check troubles with your cell phone service provider or even with your cell phone."

Funny how my cell phone works perfectly for getting pings, while simultaneously streaming Pandora, yet if I try to call Lyft support, or the customer, it fails on their end. That response pissed me off so much I'm about to tell them to stuff it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

same here. what worked for me. uninstall your app and reinstall problem solved . and yes i had the latest version .


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I see. So this is a bug. I was a little worried that someone may have hacked my acct and was logging in remotely. I have had other bugs in the past few days... buttons not doing anything when you tap them, and it locking up requiring me to relaunch the app. A fresh reinstall of the app didn’t make a difference.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I see. So this is a bug. I was a little worried that someone may have hacked my acct and was logging in remotely. I have had other bugs in the past few days... buttons not doing anything when you tap them, and it locking up requiring me to relaunch the app. A fresh reinstall of the app didn't make a difference.


follow these steps. unstall the app. restart your phone and reinstall it. if it keeps logging you out then idk.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> follow these steps. unstall the app. restart your phone and reinstall it. if it keeps logging you out then idk.


I'll give it a shot. If I put all the login info in it works for a while, but it takes too much effort to do that just to check my rating.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I see. So this is a bug. I was a little worried that someone may have hacked my acct and was logging in remotely. I have had other bugs in the past few days... buttons not doing anything when you tap them, and it locking up requiring me to relaunch the app. A fresh reinstall of the app didn't make a difference.


Not according to Lyft. It's a problem with your cell phone or cell service provider. ;-)


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Not according to Lyft. It's a problem with your cell phone or cell service provider. ;-)


Nah.... specific bug. Everything works but the dashboard. I log back in and it works for a while. Does the same when on a wifi network as well (tested). And no issues with Uber.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry, I was being sarcastic. Lyft support is not high on my happy list today.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

When you log in, select keep logged in. After that, you will never be logged out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What a PITA.

Have not had that happen to me yet.

My tech glitch today is not showing me the map. I accept a ride and it shows a white background with my dot and a blue line going somewhere that has no streets.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

MalikBrother said:


> When you log in, select keep logged in. After that, you will never be logged out.


I did. Still logs me out.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I did. Still logs me out.


I see. Don't know what to say. If there is update for Lyft, update it right away.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

so its 


K-pax said:


> I did. Still logs me out.


so its logging out ? was my issue. i would suggest trying a new phone ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Only glitch I run into is the "you have been disconnected from Lyft server" crap that sends you a text message every damn time.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Gtown Driver said:


> Only glitch I run into is the "you have been disconnected from Lyft server" crap that sends you a text message every damn time.


You may opt out of receiving all texts or calls from Lyft (including informational or transactional messages) by texting the word *STOPALL* to 46080 on the mobile device receiving the messages.

However, you acknowledge that opting out of receiving all texts may impact your use of the Lyft Platform or services, including not receiving important text messages about ride updates or being able to receive verification codes to log back into your account if you log out.

Texting the word STOP to 46080 on the mobile device receiving the messages will give you the option to reply 1 to unsubscribe from all alerts or 2 to unsubscribe from all marketing alerts.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I thought it was a partial deactivation since I turn down all their requests. It was happening to me all day, just left it off and didn't care. With New Years and the Belk Bowl coming. I will uninstall and reinstall, try to get a 300% 45+ ride, otherwise F Lyft


----------

